# New and over the moon TT driver!



## pianoquattrott (Sep 15, 2008)

Had my TT just over a week now and am totally in love with the dammed thing! Seem to be incapable of driving straight from home to work, or anywhere else for that matter, without going for a wander somewhere in it


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome 7 years for me and still smilling every time I drive my TT next step join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome ,follow Andy's advice


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi pianoquattrott, Welcome to the TTF. Had my TTC for over 7 years & still feel proud every time I drive her, so know the feeling.
H.


----------

